# 2 month from start



## piotr88 (5 Jan 2016)

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## piotr88 (5 Jan 2016)

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Ryan Thang To (5 Jan 2016)

oh nice. I like the rock layout


----------



## ThorSten (6 Jan 2016)

Two nice Layouts! I like them


----------



## piotr88 (6 Jan 2016)

ThorSten said:


> Two nice Layouts! I like them


Thx  

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------

